# Entourage, wer hat eins und kann mir was darüber erzählen?



## Dusius (9. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Freerider und da ist mir das Entourage aufgefallen, kann mir jemand etwas über das bike erzählen. Wie seid ihr zufrieden wo sind die + und - ?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Phoenix183 (9. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ich hab ein Entourage, ist aber auch mein erster Freerider. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Macht im Bikepark echt eine super Figur, durch die gute Geometrie kommen mir die 170mm Federweg nach deutlich mehr vor. Leider ist das Bike sehr schwer gute 17Kg so macht langes Bergauffahren natürlich weniger Spaß, ist aber trozdem halbwegs gut möglich. 

lg. Elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aa1328 (2. Juli 2012)

Das normale, schwarze Entourage wiegt in der Serienausstattung über 18kg. Das ist zwar etwas viel, fällt im Park aber nicht wirklich auf denn es fährt sich sehr agil. Ich habe die Serienausstattung meines Entourages verändert und komme so auf 17kg. Für die Hometrails fahre ich es mit einer Vario-Sattelstütze, im Park mit einem kurzen Stützenstummel für mehr Beinfreiheit. Für Touren ist es nicht ideal, geht aber wenn man in Kauf nimmt etwas langsamer als CC´ler unterwegs zu sein. Ich bin damit schon Touren von ca. 50km Länge gefahren. Im Park kann man es mit dem Rad richtig krachen lassen. Ob FR oder DH, das Ding fährt überall relativ gut.


----------



## KonaEurope (5. Juli 2012)

Die Entourage ist super spass zum fahren. Der DH trail wird ein pumptrack! 
Manuals und whips sind einfach.
Es ist ja nicht gemacht fur bergen hoch zu fahren, aber was aa1328 sagt, mit ein andere sattelstutze und ein bisschen tuning kommt man oben. 

Schau auch mal die tests nach auf der Kona page:

http://cog.konaworld.com/archives/category/review


----------



## Entourage86 (15. Dezember 2012)

Fahre das Kona Entourage in matt schwarz und muss sagen dass ich tränen in den Augen bekomme wenn ich lese, wie viele Leute dieses aggressive bike "tourentauglich" machen wollen! Leute das Bike geht bergab so geil das man es gerne hoch schiebt. Ich bin 194cm und fahre es in L. Trotz der Größe super wendig durch die 415mm KS (durch die agressive Rahmen geo hast viel platz mit den beinen und fällt relativ niedrig aus...nicht klein). Die Domain wird demnächst gegen ne totem getauscht und der Fox van r wird durch nen vivid 5.1 ersetzt. die 160mm vorne finde ich echt zu wenig...da hätte man von Werk aus ruhig was fettes verbauen können. sonst ist die Ausstattung in Ordnung...geht besser aber reicht. das Bike ist kein purer Downhiller aber eine echte Freeride/Bikepark- Waffe. Die 17,9 Kg bei Größe L merkst in der Luft nicht. ein richtig geiles bike hat Kona da gebaut. den 170mm hinterbau muss ich auch noch erwähnen: richtig eingestellt auf wunschgebiet, geht damit echt alles!


----------



## aa1328 (15. Dezember 2012)

Warum schieben, wenn man auch fahren kann? Vorne hat das ding 170 und nicht 160. Die Totem hat 180 und einen cm Unterschied merkst du nicht!


----------



## Entourage86 (15. Dezember 2012)

mir geht es nicht um 1cm (wären ja eh mehr, meiner Meinung nach, da die Domain so ein verkacktes Spiel hat) sondern um eine super fette und stabile  FR Gabel mit mehr einstell moglichkeiten. Möchte keine Doppel Brücke aber halt was richtig fettes. Und das mit dem fahren ist ansichtssache.


----------



## Even-gallow (17. Februar 2013)

Entourage86 hat vollkommen Recht das bike ist wirklich nur für Bergab geschaffen. Ich fahre auch das einfache Model und die Reicht. Über ne 180 mm Gabel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht hab aber das Geld leider nicht ( bin erst 15 )die Domain bzw die 160 mm erfüllen aber auch ihren zweg . auf jeden fahl ist das bike der Hammer und fährt sich in L wirklich super agil und macht einfach Freude.


----------



## KonaEurope (18. Februar 2013)

aa1328 schrieb:


> Warum schieben, wenn man auch fahren kann? Vorne hat das ding 170 und nicht 160. Die Totem hat 180 und einen cm Unterschied merkst du nicht!




Das Entourage ist nicht gedacht zum bergauf fahren. 
Der Entourage ist ein Park Freerider, nicht ein AM Enduro Gerät.

Ja, mann kann es leicht aufbauen, ja mann kann es hoch fahren, aber nicht vergessen das der rahmen nicht berechnet ist auf ein 350mm sattelstutze die komplett bis an der grenze raus steckt. 
Auch runter geht schlecht mit so ein stutze, da es sich n icht komplett senken lasst. 
Sollte nicht sofort ein problem sein, aber mit der zeit könnte es sein das dein rahmen beschadigt wird. 

Auch der tretlager ist ziemlich tief, und nervt beim hochtreten da du ofter die pedalen gegen stein und baumstrumpf stosst. 

Welche bike wahlen ist einfach:

Willst du hochfahren? Nimm ein Process
Willst du hochschieben / bikepark / shuttleruns machen? Entourage


----------



## aa1328 (18. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Das Entourage ist nicht gedacht zum bergauf fahren.
> Der Entourage ist ein Park Freerider, nicht ein AM Enduro Gerät.




Klar ist es dafür nicht gedacht! Ich hab mir das Entourage auch nicht gekauft, um damit bergauf zu fahren! Ich bin aber nicht täglich im Bikepark unterwegs, sondern viel auf Trails wo es auch mal bergauf geht. Deshalb habe ich eine Vario Stütze eingebaut, damit man auch bergauf fahren kann. Wenn ich in einen Bikepark fahre, baue ich eine ganz kurze Sattelstütze drauf.

Ich habe nunmal kein CC oder AM Bike. Aber warum sollte ich deshalb darauf verzichten, Touren zu fahren? Dass ich andere Leuten mit CC oder AM Bikes damit nicht hinterherkomme, ist ja auch klar. Das ist mir aber egal.

Und ein bisschen Leichtbau hat noch nie einem Rad geschadet. Meins wiegt aktuell 16,9kg mit allem.


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Februar 2013)

aa1328 schrieb:


> Klar ist es dafür nicht gedacht! Ich hab mir das Entourage auch nicht gekauft, um damit bergauf zu fahren! Ich bin aber nicht täglich im Bikepark unterwegs, sondern viel auf Trails wo es auch mal bergauf geht. Deshalb habe ich eine Vario Stütze eingebaut, damit man auch bergauf fahren kann. Wenn ich in einen Bikepark fahre, baue ich eine ganz kurze Sattelstütze drauf.
> 
> Ich habe nunmal kein CC oder AM Bike. Aber warum sollte ich deshalb darauf verzichten, Touren zu fahren? Dass ich andere Leuten mit CC oder AM Bikes damit nicht hinterherkomme, ist ja auch klar. Das ist mir aber egal.
> 
> Und ein bisschen Leichtbau hat noch nie einem Rad geschadet. Meins wiegt aktuell 16,9kg mit allem.




Schönes bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Even-gallow (22. Februar 2013)

aa1328 schrieb:


> Klar ist es dafür nicht gedacht! Ich hab mir das Entourage auch nicht gekauft, um damit bergauf zu fahren! Ich bin aber nicht täglich im Bikepark unterwegs, sondern viel auf Trails wo es auch mal bergauf geht. Deshalb habe ich eine Vario Stütze eingebaut, damit man auch bergauf fahren kann. Wenn ich in einen Bikepark fahre, baue ich eine ganz kurze Sattelstütze drauf.
> 
> Ich habe nunmal kein CC oder AM Bike. Aber warum sollte ich deshalb darauf verzichten, Touren zu fahren? Dass ich andere Leuten mit CC oder AM Bikes damit nicht hinterherkomme, ist ja auch klar. Das ist mir aber egal.
> 
> Und ein bisschen Leichtbau hat noch nie einem Rad geschadet. Meins wiegt aktuell 16,9kg mit allem.



Wie macht sich das Bike mit der 180mm Gabel?


----------



## aa1328 (22. Februar 2013)

Naja, was soll man sagen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man 1cm Federweg mehr oder weniger merkt. Aber die Gabel macht sich echt gut. Nichts gegen die Domain, für ne Gabel die so günstig ist, ist die super. Aber die 36er Float ist echt top! Ich hatte sie nicht so gut erwartet, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Hab noch ne alte 36 Talas in meinem Dirtbike und die geht relativ kacke, deshalb war ich echt voreingenommen gegenüber Luftgabeln. Die Float hat mir aber das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Robertwiessner (25. Februar 2013)

Verkaufst du dein bike?, aa1328


----------



## aa1328 (25. Februar 2013)

Robertwiessner schrieb:


> Verkaufst du dein bike?, aa1328



Nö, sorry!

Bin froh nach Jahren des suchens endlich mal ein Rad gefunden zu haben, dass ich rundum gut finde.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2013)

boah, wenn das hier so weitergeht kauf ich mir echt nochn entourage... 

mein stinky verlangt nach nem grossen service (nach 4 jahren) und das bike würde en nachfolger finden....   

hm, grösse L dürfte für 188cm  körpergrösse ok sein, oder? fahrfertig dann aber 115kg....


----------



## KonaEurope (6. März 2013)

188cm bin ich auch und ist sicher ein L. 
Mit 115kg brauchst du vielleicht ein bisschen tunen am gabel und federbein, aber sonst kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (11. März 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich hab noch ein aktuelles Entourage in Größe L
Bike ist noch neuwertig. Wurde nur 3 mal auf normalen Waldwegen benutzt.
Ich hätte jedoch bei meiner Größe (1,76m) die Größe M gebraucht.
Bei Interesse höre ich mir gerne akzeptable Angebote an...


----------



## fabio_g (12. März 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin im Moment am überlegen, mir das Kona Entourage zuzulegen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir besser die Rahmengröße M oder L holen soll. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, welche Größe ich am besten bei einer Körpergröße von 1,83 m nehmen sollte?

Greetz


----------



## aa1328 (12. März 2013)

Kannst du es mal probefahren? Ich bin 1,80m und komme mit dem M super zurecht. Ist aber Geschmackssache. In Leogang z.B. kann man es probefahren bzw. leihen. Du kannst ja ein paar Bikeparks in deiner Nähe kontaktieren ob die es im Verleih haben.


----------



## Dooofy (12. März 2013)

fabio_g schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin im Moment am überlegen, mir das Kona Entourage zuzulegen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir besser die Rahmengröße M oder L holen soll. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, welche Größe ich am besten bei einer Körpergröße von 1,83 m nehmen sollte?
> 
> Greetz


Hallo Fabio,

Wo wohnst du?
Mein Entourage könntest du in der Nähe von Regensburg gerne mal testen.

MfG


----------



## Even-gallow (12. März 2013)

fabio_g schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin im Moment am überlegen, mir das Kona Entourage zuzulegen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir besser die Rahmengröße M oder L holen soll. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, welche Größe ich am besten bei einer Körpergröße von 1,83 m nehmen sollte?
> 
> Greetz



Hai also ich fahre das Bike in L bei einer Körper Größe von 1,89cm und komme super Klar. M würde auch gehen da ich aber noch wahrscheinlich Wachse Lieber eine L. Gruß Even


----------



## Enginejunk (13. März 2013)

ich bin das bike jetz gefahren in grösse L.. das bike is ja genial... 

da habt ihr ja mal en richtigen sprung in die zukunft gemacht.... weiter so! 


leider kann ich es mir (noch) nich leisten... aber mein stinky hält...  das spricht für die marke  KONA...


----------



## fabio_g (13. März 2013)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten, das mit dem testen is nich so einfach. Also ich komm aus Dortmund und der einzige vernünftige bikepark hier in der Nähe ist winterberg und mit Händlern is hier auch nich so weit...
 @Enginejunk
wie groß bist Du denn?


----------



## Enginejunk (14. März 2013)

ich bin 188cm. 

passt (für mich) perfekt.


----------



## NaturalShine (23. April 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Wer sagt das Kona wäre nicht tourentauglich?
Wir hätten das Entourage sowie das Operator in L noch auf Lager...
Auch einen Vorführer hätten wir abzugeben.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2013)

Habt ihr etwa EBikes aus den Konas gemacht? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturalShine (23. April 2013)

So kann man es auch nennen...   

Aber eigentlich haben wir daraus die ultimativen Spassmaschinen gemacht.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2013)

Ihr habt die ultimativen Rentnerbikes draus gemacht, das trifft es wohl eher


----------



## NaturalShine (23. April 2013)

Kann gerne getestet werden. 
Du wärst der Erste der nicht mit einem "fetten" Grinsen absteigen würdest.


----------



## KonaEurope (23. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ihr habt die ultimativen Rentnerbikes draus gemacht, das trifft es wohl eher




Wann Rentner mit so ein ding ein runde macht, kriegt er ein Herzinfarkt.

Donuts drehen auf der wiese, und 80km/h beim dragrace...

Spassmachine ist es sicher!


----------



## Dooofy (23. April 2013)

Wie gesagt mit Sicherheit nicht für jeden das Richtige. Aber das soll es ja auch nicht sein.

Danke KonaEurope
P.S. das King Kahuna kommt auch verdammt gut an...


----------



## enduro-sven76 (12. August 2013)

hi.. würde mir gerne ein entourage kaufen...

ich weiß nur nicht welche grösse ich brauch.. bin 171cm gross/klein

greetz sven


----------



## NaturalShine (12. August 2013)

Je nach Einsatzbereich.

Für reines Freeriden ohne pedalieren ein S
Sollte es jedoch auch mal "normal" gefahren werden eher ein M

Mfg Christian


----------



## enduro-sven76 (13. August 2013)

zum normalen fahren hab ich ja nen AM... das entourage soll für freeride und downhill sein...


----------



## NaturalShine (13. August 2013)

Denke mal dass es dann schwierig zu sagen ist.
Ich fahre mit 183 ein Gr. L und bin absolut zufrieden. Ein M ist mir zu klein.
Ein Kunde von uns ist genau so groß und ist mit einem M sehr zufrieden.
Ich denke mal das sollte man testen.

MfG
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro-sven76 (13. August 2013)

weißt du zufällig ob die federn beim S ausreichend sind für 75kg??


----------



## Even-gallow (13. August 2013)

Nein sind sie nicht, zumindest die Gabel Feder ich fahre ne L und da war die Feder zu weich für 75 kg.


----------



## NaturalShine (13. August 2013)

Ich fahre mit 90kg die Gr. L mit Originalfeder.
Es ist Grenzwertig, geht jedoch noch einwandfrei.

Welche Feder bei der Gr. S eingebaut ist kann ich leider auf Anhieb nicht sagen.


----------



## enduro-sven76 (13. August 2013)

werd mir es in M holen.. hab noch mal mit dem händler geredet...

entweder hol ich mir das schwarze 2012er oder ich bekomm nen unschlagbares angebot fürs 2013er


----------



## Even-gallow (14. August 2013)

Hol das 2013ner da wurde noch mahl einiges am Rohrsatz gemacht und auch  Schwachstellen ausgemerzt und wenn du es für nen guten Preis bekommst ist doch supper.


----------



## aa1328 (14. August 2013)

Even-gallow schrieb:


> Hol das 2013ner da wurde noch mahl einiges am Rohrsatz gemacht und auch  Schwachstellen ausgemerzt und wenn du es für nen guten Preis bekommst ist doch supper.



Echt? Was denn genau? Meines Erachtens ist das genau der gleiche Rahmen, nur in einer anderen Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturalShine (14. August 2013)

Der Rahmen ist definitiv nachgebessert worden.
Die Geometrie ist jedoch gleich.


----------



## aa1328 (14. August 2013)

NaturalShine schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist definitiv nachgebessert worden.
> Die Geometrie ist jedoch gleich.



Was denn genau?


----------



## NaturalShine (14. August 2013)

Das kann ich dir im Detail auch nicht sagen. 
Ist jedoch die Aussage von Kona auf der Eurobike letztes Jahr gewesen


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. August 2013)

Soweit ich weiß ist er jetzt nur eloxiert statt lackiert. Sonst ist alles gleich.


----------



## Fl!p (15. August 2013)

Das Oberrohr wurde verändert. Ist nicht mehr komplett rund sondern zum Steuerrohr hin kantig. KonaEurope hatte das glaube ich auch im TechThread igrndwann geschrieben. Einfach mal die Bilder 2012/2013 vergleichen.


----------



## aa1328 (15. August 2013)

Stimmt, hab mir die Bilder angesehen!

Einen spÃ¼rbaren Unterschied wird das aber nicht ausmachen. Also:



enduro-sven76 schrieb:


> werd mir es in M holen.. hab noch mal mit dem hÃ¤ndler geredet...
> 
> entweder hol ich mir das schwarze 2012er oder ich bekomm nen unschlagbares angebot fÃ¼rs 2013er




Nimm das, was du am gÃ¼nstigsten bekommst!
Beim Sale auf Chainreactioncycles gibts das schwarze in der normalen Version fÃ¼r 1350â¬.
Ein unschlagbarer Preis!


----------



## Even-gallow (15. August 2013)

aa1328 schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab mir die Bilder angesehen!
> 
> Einen spürbaren Unterschied wird das aber nicht ausmachen. Also:
> 
> ...



Ok da solltest du auf jeden Fall zuschlagen, jedoch sei gewarnt mir ist die Schwinge gerissen genau an der Schweißnaht, das ist auch noch was was sie überarbeitet haben. Wer für deine Kaufentscheidung vlt. wichtig....


----------



## JC1300 (5. Oktober 2013)

aa1328 schrieb:


> Klar ist es dafür nicht gedacht! Ich hab mir das Entourage auch nicht gekauft, um damit bergauf zu fahren! Ich bin aber nicht täglich im Bikepark unterwegs, sondern viel auf Trails wo es auch mal bergauf geht. Deshalb habe ich eine Vario Stütze eingebaut, damit man auch bergauf fahren kann. Wenn ich in einen Bikepark fahre, baue ich eine ganz kurze Sattelstütze drauf.
> 
> Ich habe nunmal kein CC oder AM Bike. Aber warum sollte ich deshalb darauf verzichten, Touren zu fahren? Dass ich andere Leuten mit CC oder AM Bikes damit nicht hinterherkomme, ist ja auch klar. Das ist mir aber egal.
> 
> Und ein bisschen Leichtbau hat noch nie einem Rad geschadet. Meins wiegt aktuell 16,9kg mit allem.



Hi,

Was hast du alles getunt um etwas Gewicht rauszukriegen?

Gruß


----------



## aa1328 (7. Oktober 2013)

Habe Gabel, Laufräder, Reifen, Lenker, Dämpfer, Kurbeln, Pedale und die Bremse gegenüber der Serienausstattung geändert. Das meiste Gewicht konnte ich bei Gabel und den Laufrädern/Reifen einsparen.


----------



## Entourage86 (14. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen. Paul Bass hat bei der Rampage gezeigt was das Entourage drauf hat. Mit einem 170mm Freerider quer feld ein durch das gröbste Gelände. 

Kona Entourage = Rampage proofed !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (15. Oktober 2013)

japp, war schon geil un agassiz sein operator sieht auch knallig aus in schwarz grün. 

jetz kann kona nicht mehr "bikepark proofed" (wie bei meinem stinky) draufschreiben sondern "rampage proofed"....


----------



## Entourage86 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen. 
Ich habe bei meinem Entourage was ganz unerfreuliches bemerkt. 
Hab vorhin meinen vivid eingebaut und musste feststellen dass die 2 wippen (von oben gesehen) nicht simetrisch zum Rahmen stehen. 
Wenn ich über das oberrohr peile, steht die rechte wippe locker 4mm weiter raus und links halt weiter rein.
Was ist das Problem? 
Kein Sturz, keine verkackte landung, nix der gleichen. 
Kann evtl mal jemand ein bild von seinem entourage machen, so dass man das sieht?! 
Habe es vorher nicht bemerkt bzw ist nicht aufgefallen. 
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Infos freuen. 
Grüße


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Oktober 2013)

mach du doch maln paar fotos was du genau meinst? 
ursache kann vieles sein.


----------



## Entourage86 (19. Oktober 2013)

Bekomme übers smartphone keine bilder hochgeladen. Würde vorschlagen ich schivke dir die über whatsapp. 

Nicht alles so eng sehen ^^


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Oktober 2013)

whatsapp habsch net. lad sie doch zu bilder-hochladen.net, dann hier verlinken. 

p.s.: nimm lieber deine nummer wieder raus, sowas macht man net öffentlich.


----------



## Entourage86 (19. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...n.net/files/thumbs/l6rq-1-c4ca.jpg[/img][/url


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Oktober 2013)

hm, das bild is aber nicht gerade von oben. ich würde aber sagen das die beiden wippen parallel verlaufen, also unbedenklich würde ich sagen. is aber nur meine aussage, warte mal auf die anderen aussagen. 

solange der dämpfer beim einbau nicht unter spannung steht is alles ok. 
probier mal den dämpfer nur oben einzuschrauben und dann mal von hand den hinterbau anheben und absenken, wenn das alles sauber und geschmeidig läuft den dämpfer auch unten festschrauben und happy sein.... 



p.s.: an deinen pedalen fehlen die reflektoren! das is so nich STVO konform!


----------



## Entourage86 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist net wirklich gerade aber man sieht halt das es net symmetrisch ist :'( 
Fährst auch n entourage? Wenn ja mach doch mal in etwa das gleiche foto, büddö ^^

PS.: ich fahre nivht im dunkeln ^^      ist ja grässlich mit den Dingern ^^


----------



## Entourage86 (19. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...n.net/files/thumbs/l6rq-2-c81e.jpg[/img][/url


Man achte auf das Gewinde innen, links bündig und rechts stehts raus.
Ist aber auf beiden Seiten mit 13NM festgezogen. 

Kann es evtl sein das es so aus der Produktion gekommen ist? 
(Weil ja der Rest eig ganz gerade ist, wenn man von hinten so drüber peilt)

Ich hab das Bike aufgrund einer Verletzung kaum bewegt und net hart ran nehmen können.

Wie gesagt, wo ich den Dämpfer ausgetauscht habe isset mir aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (20. Oktober 2013)

tja entweder den nächsten  Kona Händler kontaktieren oder mal Kona direkt anschreiben. Der Support hier von Kona ist anscheinend eingeschlafen bzw eingestellt wurden..... Für mich sieht der eine Wippenteil so aus als ob der was abbekommen hat, wenn wirklich keinen Sturz oder ähnlich hatte kanns nur nen Transportschaden oder Produktionsfehler sein...


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Oktober 2013)

also sorry, aber ohne eine sicht exakt gerade von oben kann man nix sagen.


----------



## Entourage86 (20. Oktober 2013)

Am Karton war echt gar nix dran wo es hier angekommen ist. Ich denke wohl eher an einen Produktionsfehler. Da auch die schrauben unterschiedlich weit heraus gucken obwohl da alles fest ist. Hatte weder den hinterbau runter noch nen divken bums. Wenn der Dämpfer net neu gekommen wäre hätte ich's vielleicht gar net bemerkt,  da ich aber auf diese Asymmetrie gestoßen bin, lässt es mur keine ruhe mehr. Ich schieß gleich noch 2-3bilder, 1 von (mittig) oben und dann eins mal von unten mit anliegender wippe damit der unterschied zu erkennen ist. Ich dank euch bisher für die kommis. Grüße


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Oktober 2013)

hm, weiss garnich wie das beim entourage gelöst ist mit der wippe, also die befestigung. 
nich das das ne hohlschraube ist die nur von 1 seite verschraubt ist. 

bei meim stinky habe ich links und rechts je eine schraube die die wippe an den rahmen schraubt.


----------



## Feanor90 (20. Oktober 2013)

Was bringt dir das du kannst Fotos schießen soviel du willst abschließend kann dir nur Kona oder ein Kona Händler helfen.


----------



## Entourage86 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja das ist mir auch klar. Aber vielleicht stellt jmd in etwa das gleiche Foto von seiner karre rein zum vergleichen. Und wenn andere das evtl schon hatten können die mir vielleicht eher weiter helfen als n Kona Händler. Vielleicht liegt es an der Produktion weil der Rest ja gerade ist und nix schleift oder der gleichen. Kona Händler sagt einschicken aber da können wir leider nix auf Kulanz machen.... da bringen mich fachliche Diskussionen weiter.  Abwarten was die anderen noch so posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (20. Oktober 2013)

Du hast auf das Entourage lebenslange Garantie falls die Wippe wirklich was hat muss das Bike so oder so eingeschickt werden. Wenn du Glück hast und Kona und der Händler mitspielt kann die Wippe auch einzeln geordert werden und gegen deine jetzige ausgetauscht werden. Das würde dann max ein bis zwei Tag Ausfall bedeuten....


----------



## mtb-biker-jonas (27. Oktober 2013)

Was fürn Lenker würdet ihr ins Entourage einbauen ?
Meiner gibts langsam auf


----------



## Entourage86 (27. Oktober 2013)

Spank spike 777 evo


----------



## Even-gallow (27. Oktober 2013)

Brave Monster


----------



## rocktherock (27. Oktober 2013)

@Entourage86: Moin, also ich habe mir die Wippen bei meinem Entourage genauer angeschaut. Bei mir ist alles parallel. Foto ist im Anhang. Ich würde vorschlagen, kontaktiere deinen Kona-Händler, die werden dir hoffentlich weiter helfen.

VG & ride on!
joe


----------



## Entourage86 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja super, danke dir. Mein kona Händler weiß Bescheid, sieht so aus als sei es so aus der Produktion gekommen. Tauschen die dann den kompletten Rahmen? Und wie versende ich das Bike "frei" von Moers/NRW nach Stuttgart runter??


----------



## rocktherock (27. Oktober 2013)

bitte, bitte. ob die jetzt den Rahmen komplett tauschen, das weiß ich nicht. Das werden der Händler bzw. Kona selber entscheiden. Am Besten du rufst deinen Händler bz. Versand an und fragst nach.

VG
johannes


----------



## mtb-biker-jonas (29. Oktober 2013)

Welche Feder habt ihr in der Domain ? 
Meine schlägt manchmal schon durch wenn man ma nen 1m Drop mit nimmt... 
und wo kann man die wechseln?
danke schonmal


----------



## Even-gallow (30. Oktober 2013)

Kommt darauf an wie schwer du bist. Wechsel kannst du die in eigentlich in jedem Laden wo man auch MTB`s kaufen kann.


----------



## mtb-biker-jonas (30. Oktober 2013)

wiege mit Helm und Ausrüstung etc ca 75 Kg...
ich geh mal in den nächsten bike shop und frag da nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Even-gallow (30. Oktober 2013)

naja dann wird ich sagen bau dir die rote feder ein hab ich auch gemacht und fährt sich super. Du musst nur schauen ob du dann nicht auch noch die Dämpfer Feder tauschst.


----------



## MartinSR (31. Oktober 2013)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...tzfeder-fuer-Domain-.html?xtcr=4&xtmcl=domain

Ich fahr die extra harte. Bin bisher ganz zufrieden. Wechsel ist kinderleicht: Linke (fahrtrichtung) Top cap öffnen, alte Feder raus, neue Feder rein, top cap wieder drauf


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Dezember 2013)

weiß jemand, was das für reifen am deluxe 2012 komplettbike sind? dachte, das wären single ply reifen. die habe ich als solche verkauft. jetzt habe ich sie abgebaut, um sie wegzuschicken, und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie für single ply ganz schön steif sind. gewogen - wage zeigt knapp 1200 g! das ist doch eigentlich dual ply. müsste aber auf dem reifen dann nicht irgendwo "dh" stehen? ich meine, bei den älteren maxxis dh reifen war das so.


----------



## aa1328 (18. Dezember 2013)

Also, DH bzw Downhill Specific steht meines Wissens auch auf den Single Ply Reifen. Irgendwo sollte schon 2 Ply Casing stehen. Wenn nicht mit weißer Schrift draufgedruckt, dann wenigstens als Gummiaufdruck. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Entourage mit Dual Ply Reifen ausgestattet wird. Und 1200g wiegt kein Minion/High Roller mit Single Ply.


----------



## Boink (19. Dezember 2013)

Muss nicht sein, mein Coilair kam damals mit 2ply Minion DHF vorne und Highroller 1ply hinten. Stand aber auch so in der Beschreibung..

"Downhill Specific" steht nur auf den Minions auch in 1ply, bei 2ply is immer in weiss DOWNHILL gegenüber von Supertacky oder 60a.

1200 is aber schon heftig für 1ply, vielleicht ne günstige OEM version vom 2ply.. Is der MAxxis Schriftzug Weiss oder Gelb?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Dezember 2013)

also, ich hab mal nachgeguckt. bei den alten high roller und minion dhf in 2ply stand immer "downhill" drauf, egal, ob st oder 60a. bei 3c steht das nicht drauf, da es das nur als 2ply gegben hat. heute ist das anders: da gibt es für 1ply exo 3c maxterra und für 2ply 3c maxgrip. es sind als 2ply. das merkt man schon, wenn man die anfasst. man hat das gefühl, dass man mit den teile auch ohne luft fahren könnte.


----------



## Boink (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja die 2ply kann man stehend lagern so steif sind die  

@alex m. sind die Reifen bei dir im Bikemarkt nun die 1 ply oder 2 ply? bei 2ply wäre ich sehr interssiert ^^


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Dezember 2013)

sind schon verkauft! waren 2ply.


----------



## mtb-biker-jonas (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Entourage 2013 mit alle original teilen. Leider war nun meine vordere Bremsscheibe verbogen...
Durch welche muss bzw kann ich sie ersätzen ? 
Macht bitte Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (22. Dezember 2013)

Die gleichen wie vorher nur nicht verbogen...

Was isn hier schon wieder los?
Einer kauft sich ein gebrauchtes Bike und fragt danach was er sich da überhaupt für ein Bike geholt hat, der nächste hat die Bremsscheibe vor sich und fragt was er für ne Bremsscheibe braucht..

Ach grad gesehn... Ferien.. 

Bremse is ne Avid Code beim normalen, glaube ich, also solltest (musst aber nicht) Avids nehmen, die grösse is auf der Scheibe eingraviert. Ich bin z.B. von den Shimano Ice Tech Scheiben begeistert, weiss aber nicht welche adapter du dann brauchst weil shimano und Avid unterschiedliche Durchmesser haben...

Beim Entourage Deluxe müsste es ne Shimano Zee sein..dann das gleiche wie grad beschrieben nur umgekehrt..

Also am einfachsten die gleichen nehmen die grade verbaut sind, oder du liest dich ein bisschen zu dem Thema schlau, gibt tausende Threads über Bremsscheiben hier im Forum.. Einfach mal n bisschen suchen..


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Dezember 2013)

Boink schrieb:


> Die gleichen wie vorher nur nicht verbogen...
> 
> Was isn hier schon wieder los?
> Einer kauft sich ein gebrauchtes Bike und fragt danach was er sich da überhaupt für ein Bike geholt hat, der nächste hat die Bremsscheibe vor sich und fragt was er für ne Bremsscheibe braucht..
> ...



wenn man sich in solch hohen geistigen dimensionen bewegt wie du, dann ist es bestimmt schwierig, die probleme der normalen menschen zu verstehen. dabei bist du doch so unermesslich geduldig mit uns!


----------



## JC1300 (17. Mai 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand ne DH-Gabel (Doppelbrücke) an das Kona Entourage gebaut? Ist der Rahmen dafür zugelassen?


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Mai 2014)

nein ist er nicht, aber ja, haben en paar. hab auch gedacht das is net fahrbar, aber die einbauhöhe ist in etwa identisch mit einer 180er gabel. 

aber benutz mal die suche, weiss das auch nur von einem user hier der sagte ein paar kumpels fahren ne doppelbrücke und das wäre sogar ganz gut zum fahren. ich glaube das stand in dem fred wo einer mit nem entourage DH fahren wollte.


----------



## Fahrradropsy (17. August 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob sich die letzte frage schon geklärt hat, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich hatte eine 888 verbaut und war total unzufrieden. Jetzt habe ich eine totem solo air verbaut und bin überglücklich (quasi). Habe das ganze bike auf mein belieben umgerüstet und bin so jetzt auf 15,9 kilo gekommen  es ist eine echte allround waffe bergauf wie bergab 
Gruß Robin


----------



## Enginejunk (19. August 2014)

scott aufkleber auf nem kona! BLASPHEMIE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradropsy (19. August 2014)

Hey ich fand es halt zu meinem Outfit passend  die ganzen Aufkleber sind jetzt eh schon länger runter


----------



## Fahrradropsy (19. August 2014)

Ich wollte ja nur  einen vielleicht helfenden Beitrag dazu leisten.


----------



## aa1328 (19. August 2014)

15,9 kg? Glaub ich irgendwie nicht!


----------



## Fahrradropsy (19. August 2014)

Leichtere Laufräder, bessere Lager, luftgabel und was auf dem Bild noch nicht mit dabei ist ist ne leichtere Kurbel. Am Ende kam 15,98 kg raus, quasi 16


----------



## Enginejunk (19. August 2014)

kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, mein stinker hat 15,8 un das is ja fast en entourage.


----------



## Fahrradropsy (19. August 2014)

Wenn nicht sogar noch fetter, ich finde das Ding total cool


----------



## aa1328 (20. August 2014)

Ich hab auf meinem Entourage auch leichtere Kurbeln, Laufräder und eine Luftgabelm ich komme auf knapp 17kg


----------



## Fahrradropsy (20. August 2014)

Ja aber die teuren und leichteren Lager bringen auch viel, was für Reifen fährst du?


----------



## aa1328 (21. August 2014)

Fahre eigentlich nur dicke DH Schlappen. Hatte zuvor die Onza Ibex DH als 2,4er, jetzt sind es 2,5er Maxxis Minion. Da ich hauptsächlich im Park fahre, machen leichte Reifen für mich keinen Sinn.

Was sind das für Lager die du hast und wieviel Gewicht spart man sich dadurch?


----------



## Enginejunk (21. August 2014)

das mit den lagern versteh ich nich wirklich. is damit das tretlager gemeint? oder die hinterbaulager? is das eigentlich ne titanfeder im dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradropsy (21. August 2014)

tretlager Steuersatz hinterbaulager und sogar die dämpferbuchsen sind leichter gemacht  und ja  es ist eine titanfeder im Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## freeride96 (14. Juli 2015)

Servus will mir auch ein Entourage zulegen jetzt ist nur die Frage hält das bike oder brichts unterm hintern weg wie ein Operator? Will ein Verspieltes Spaß bike und dieses scheint mir von der Geo perfekt.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juli 2015)

das hält. mit dem (serien)rahmen wurde die rampage gefahren. 

und wer sagte das ein operator bricht? etwa facebook?


----------

